# Save The Redfish Regatta!!!



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I want to give everybody in the Redfish Regatta a chance.

My 10yo and I will be heading offshore tomorrow and we have room for 2. Pitch in for gas and bring your lunch!!!

If we don't have 1 or 2 victims, er Crewmembers, we will be forcedtoharass the RRegatta spectators (Jimt,bonitadan)!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Josh G. (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey man give me a call so we can talk about the trip if you have the chance.585-9451


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry,... it just could not be saved...:banghead:banghead:banghead:reallycrying:reallycrying

Jim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

That's true, but I did get a cool shirt!!!! :letsdrink


----------

